# Free Kindle eBook - You Can Solve The Rubik's Cube (In Under One Minute)



## Yarco (Jan 15, 2015)

*Edit: Free promo has now ended -- thanks for the thousands of people who downloaded, and sorry for those who missed it! I will be doing more promos in the future but Amazon limits you to 5 days every 90 day period *

Hey all, I've written a guide on how to solve the Rubik's cube and I've made it free for the next few days so that everyone can take advantage of it. For most of you there won't be anything new, but I hope it can be helpful for newer people or if you have any friends you are trying to get into cubing. 

It is totally free... No scam, no referral link. Just download it in the next week and its yours free forever. If you find it useful I would appreciate a review, but that's about it.

Getting a few things out of the way...

No this is not a brand new method, it is the layer-by-layer beginners method popularized by many people on YouTube etc, just with a bit of my own spin on it. I realize people can already learn to cube online for free, but I'm offering this as a small ebook that people can take on their kindle and reference when they don't have access to internet (on planes, etc.)

Sorry for formatting isn't great, its the first eBook I have made and will continue to update and improve it. This document is ideal on a Kindle Fire or other reader with a color display as there are lots of pictures, but its still perfectly readable in black & white. There may be some weird page breaks depending what reader you use though. If you have any tips or see any mistakes, please let me know!

Without further ado, here are the download links, hope you enjoy!

*Amazon.com - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00S7GJ8MA

Amazon.ca - http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00S7GJ8MA

Amazon.co.uk - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00S7GJ8MA*

I have links for other stores too, let me know if yours isn't one of the above. (Australia, France, etc.)

*If you don't have a kindle you can read online with Amazon Cloud Reader as long as you have an Amazon account 

https://read.amazon.com/?asin=B00S7GJ8MA*

Thanks for your support , you guys are the best community and I wanted to give back to new cubers!


----------



## jms (Jan 16, 2015)

I can solve it in 61 seconds. Will this help me reduce that time?


----------

